# a la vuelta de la esquina, ó al doblar la esquina



## polyglotwannabe

Cómo puedo decir yo, La casa esta a la vuelta de la esquina/ al doblar la esquina?
esta correcto decir : 'A casa está ao virar da esquina' ?
Gracias


----------



## Farias o quê?

Sí!

También puedes decir:

*"A casa fica na esquina".*
*"A casa está na esquina".*
*"Vemos a casa na esquina".*
*"A casa situa-se na esquina".*
*"A casa localiza-se na esquina".*
*"Podemos ver a casa na esquina".*
*"Estamos a ver a casa na esquina". (Portugués europeo)*
*"Estamos vendo a casa na esquina".*
*"A casa pode ser vista na esquina".*
*"A casa está ao dobrar da esquina".*

Otro portugués y otro brasileño — pero cualquier otro hablante de portugués — podrán decir eso de otra manera.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Farias, thanks a lot my friend for your clear answer. Se lo agradezco mucho.



> Moderação: Lembre-se, aqui só português e espanhol.


----------



## Carfer

Tenho uma reserva quanto às sugestões com '_na esquina_', pelo menos no que toca a Portugal. '_Ao virar da esquina'_ ou '_ao dobrar da esquina' _, que são as expressões portuguesas correspondentes, não querem dizer que a casa fique exactamente na esquina, mas próximo dela, logo a seguir. '_Na esquina_' ou _'no gaveto_' implicam que a casa faz mesmo o canto das ruas confluentes. Um '_prédio de gaveto_' ou '_prédio de esquina_' é um edifício que faz o ângulo entre duas ruas.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Isso é realmente interessante, agradeço a explicação.


----------



## gato radioso

É claro que a ideia é que ao _virar a esquina_ vais ver a casa, em frente o perto, mas não necessáriamente na esquina como seria o caso de dizer_ fica na esquina_. Acho que é uma questão mais semántica do que gramatical.
Agora lembro que uma amiga que é portuguesa nativa dizia às vezes:
_A entrada da casa é uma porta grande de vidro que fica num cantinho..._
ou
_Podes deixar a bicicleta no cantinho..._
Quando falava da parte externa de uma casa. Para mim era curioso, porque eu creia que "cantinho" é só um ângulo de um quarto ou uma casa se o vires pelo interior (o que em castelhano seria _un rincón/un rinconcito_) e que se vires ese ângulo pela parte exterior, desde a rua por exemplo, dizia-se "esquina", igual do que nós dizemos em castelhano.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Incrível o que pode ser aprendido uma vez que você começa a indagar.


----------



## pfaa09

Repare que a expressão "ao virar da esquina" também é usada no sentido figurativo.
O ano 2018 está ao virar da esquina! O ano 2018 está aí a chegar, não está longe.
"Ao virar da esquina" significa que está perto, está próximo.
Para consulta --> ao virar da esquina - Tradução em inglês – Linguee


----------



## polyglotwannabe

we have the same expression in English.
The new year is around the corner.


----------



## pfaa09

polyglotwannabe, veja com atenção a sua mensagem #3


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Oh, Lo siento  de veras. Perdon!. Lo olvidé sin querer.
Sin embargo, creo que  la misma expresión existe  también en Español.
El nuevo año está a la  vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Farias o quê?

Carfer said:


> Tenho uma reserva quanto às sugestões com '_na esquina_', pelo menos no que toca a Portugal. '_Ao virar da esquina'_ ou '_ao dobrar da esquina' _, que são as expressões portuguesas correspondentes, não querem dizer que a casa fique exactamente na esquina, mas próximo dela, logo a seguir. '_Na esquina_' ou _'no gaveto_' implicam que a casa faz mesmo o canto das ruas confluentes. Um '_prédio de gaveto_' ou '_prédio de esquina_' é um edifício que faz o ângulo entre duas ruas.


Mais uma vez lamentável, desastrada e ineficientemente, postei neste fórum informação errada. Só as minhas concepções jazem (e apodrecem) "nalgum ponto de uma esquina inalcançável".

Este enfoque erróneo lleva implícito el riesgo de exacerbar el problema, en lugar de prevenirlo o contenerlo. _¡Adelante!_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Farias, no entender bien. Qué information estás errada???.


----------



## Farias o quê?

Vamos ver se eu consigo me explicar.

Os meus nove exemplos estão errados; só o último salvou-se, e ainda assim agarrando-se a um palito num mar revolto.

"A la vuelta de la esquina _o_ al doblar la esquina" implica:

_cerca de la esquina
en las proximidades de la esquina
en las inmediaciones de la esquina
alrededor de la esquina
en la cercanía de la esquina

Há uma taberna ao virar da esquina. - Hay una taberna en la esquina._ ← ¡La traducción no es perfecta!
_O banheiro é ao virar da esquina à sua direita. - El baño está en la esquina, hacia tu derecha._ ← ¡Aquí tampoco!
_Há um café ao virar da esquina. - Hay una cafetería en la esquina._ ← ¡Aquí tampoco!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Não se preocupe, amigo, entendi bem tudo e agradeço sua ajuda.


----------

